# Schweinsteiger rescinde il contratto con il Manchester United



## Roten1896 (12 Settembre 2016)

Alla fine Mourinho l'ha avuta vinta. Bastian Schweinsteiger decide di mollare e rescinde il contratto con il Manchester United. Il centrocampista 32 enne lascia i Red Devils dopo una sola stagione, essendo arrivato dal Bayern Monacco a luglio del 2015. Mourinho lo aveva da subito escluso dalla rosa, mandandolo ad allenarsi con la squadra delle riserve. Schweinsteiger sarà dunque disponibile sul mercato a parametro zero.


----------



## wfiesso (12 Settembre 2016)

in che condizioni fisiche è adesso? un contratto annuale per sopperire alla pochezza della rosa sarebbe vantaggioso o no?


----------



## Petrecte (12 Settembre 2016)

Per un anno lo farei ... ma questo vuole minimo biennale a cifre monstre......


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Settembre 2016)

Se si dimezza lo stipendio...


----------



## falconez (12 Settembre 2016)

Se Bastiano sta bene è un signor giocatore.
Nella mia Juve per un anno l'avrei visto volentieri,come profilo di giocatore avrebbe avuto il suo perchè.
Come direbbe il buon Arrigo,è un centrocampista che,ribadisco,se ancora sano,"non ha controindicazioni".


----------



## falconez (12 Settembre 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Se si dimezza lo stipendio...



Dimenticavo..


----------



## pennyhill (12 Settembre 2016)

Rescinde dopo la chiusura del calciomercato estivo, quindi in vacanza fino a gennaio.


----------



## BossKilla7 (12 Settembre 2016)

Potrebbe essere un gran colpo a zero, condizioni fisiche e stipendio permettendo


----------



## VonVittel (12 Settembre 2016)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Rescinde dopo la chiusura del calciomercato estivo, quindi in vacanza fino a gennaio.



Il mercato dei parametri zero è ancora aperto. Chiude il 31 marzo, quindi Bastianazzo può venire dove vuole a giocare. 

E io francamente un contrattino annuale a 4 milioni per un anno glielo offrirei. Magari con clausola di rinnovo automatico per un altro anno in caso raggiungimento di obiettivi prestabiliti (giocare almeno 25 partite in un anno).

4 milioni sono pochi per quel povero senzatetto, ma tentar non nuoce


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Settembre 2016)

Lo prenderei domani mattina


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Settembre 2016)

Neanche gratis raga, sta a pezzi



VonVittel ha scritto:


> Il mercato dei parametri zero è ancora aperto. Chiude il 31 marzo, quindi Bastianazzo può venire dove vuole a giocare.
> 
> E io francamente un contrattino annuale a 4 milioni per un anno glielo offrirei. Magari con clausola di rinnovo automatico per un altro anno in caso raggiungimento di obiettivi prestabiliti (giocare almeno 25 partite in un anno).
> 
> 4 milioni sono pochi per quel povero senzatetto, ma tentar non nuoce



Si ma li puoi tesserare solo se han rescisso entro il 31


----------



## beleno (13 Settembre 2016)

All'europeo mi e' sembrato a pezzi fisicamente, anche ingrassato


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (13 Settembre 2016)

Vediamo se c'è qualcuno che lo schifa con Poli titolare


----------



## juventino (13 Settembre 2016)

Fossi in voi un pensierino per un annuale lo farei. Schweinsteiger ingrassato e con una gamba sola è comunque superiore a Montolivo.


----------



## Il Genio (13 Settembre 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Alla fine Mourinho l'ha avuta vinta. Bastian Schweinsteiger decide di mollare e rescinde il contratto con il Manchester United. Il centrocampista 32 enne lascia i Red Devils dopo una sola stagione, essendo arrivato dal Bayern Monacco a luglio del 2015. Mourinho lo aveva da subito escluso dalla rosa, mandandolo ad allenarsi con la squadra delle riserve. Schweinsteiger sarà dunque disponibile sul mercato a parametro zero.



Da prendere a prescindere dalle cifre richieste.
A noi mancano i leader, la gente che ha sempre giocato ad alti livelli, che ha vinto e lottato per raggiungere titoli importanti.


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Settembre 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Fossi in voi un pensierino per un annuale lo farei. Schweinsteiger ingrassato e con una gamba sola è comunque superiore a Montolivo.



Io l'avrei preso ad Agosto.

Adesso spero che si comincino a comprare giocatori veri.


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Settembre 2016)

Rischio che può correre la Juve, non certo noi che necessitiamo di basi su cui ripartire


----------



## Jino (13 Settembre 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> in che condizioni fisiche è adesso? un contratto annuale per sopperire alla pochezza della rosa sarebbe vantaggioso o no?



E un altro Montolivo e lo dico con totale obiettività. 

Finito.


----------



## Mr. Canà (13 Settembre 2016)

Ma nemmeno se si dimezza lo stipendio potremmo permettercelo (ammesso che sia in condizioni fisiche decenti). Questo a Manchester prendeva più di 14M di sterline. Stiamo parlando di quasi 17M di euro lordi a stagione!


----------



## juventino (13 Settembre 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Io l'avrei preso ad Agosto.
> 
> Adesso spero che si comincino a comprare giocatori veri.



Beh in effetti se è vero che prima di gennaio non si può tesserarlo allora lascerei stare visto che dovrebbero essere disponibili i fondi dei cinesi.


----------



## .Nitro (13 Settembre 2016)

Questo prende 10 milioni,io non gliele darei neanche mezzo


----------



## wfiesso (13 Settembre 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> E un altro Montolivo e lo dico con totale obiettività.
> 
> Finito.



Perfetto, allora stia dov'è, grazie per la precisazione


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Settembre 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Alla fine Mourinho l'ha avuta vinta. Bastian Schweinsteiger decide di mollare e rescinde il contratto con il Manchester United. Il centrocampista 32 enne lascia i Red Devils dopo una sola stagione, essendo arrivato dal Bayern Monacco a luglio del 2015. Mourinho lo aveva da subito escluso dalla rosa, mandandolo ad allenarsi con la squadra delle riserve. Schweinsteiger sarà dunque disponibile sul mercato a parametro zero.


Va a giocare di sicuro in America.


----------



## S T B (14 Settembre 2016)

ma non era strafinito? Quando lo proposi io ad agosto...
vergognoso comunque che un allenatore possa mandare un giocatore ad allenarsi con le riserve...


----------



## 666psycho (17 Settembre 2016)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Rescinde dopo la chiusura del calciomercato estivo, quindi in vacanza fino a gennaio.



essendo senza contratto non può venire al di fuori del calciomercato??


----------



## Jino (17 Settembre 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> essendo senza contratto non può venire al di fuori del calciomercato??



Si, il mercato degli svincolati chiude più tardi.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (17 Settembre 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> essendo senza contratto non può venire al di fuori del calciomercato??


Secondo me no perchè alla chiusura del mercato era vincolato con lo United...deve aspettare la riapertura per poter essere tesserato


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (17 Settembre 2016)

Uno stipendio simbolico e andiamo, se vuole soldi vada sulla Luna


----------



## Jino (17 Settembre 2016)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Secondo me no perchè alla chiusura del mercato era vincolato con lo United...deve aspettare la riapertura per poter essere tesserato



No, da svincolato può firmare per chi vuole se il regolamento della nazione in questione lo consente.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (17 Settembre 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> No, da svincolato può firmare per chi vuole se il regolamento della nazione in questione lo consente.


Penso che nel nostro caso non può essere tesserato...il regolamento della FIGC recita questo...

''I calciatori possono essere tesserati esclusivamente durante uno dei due periodi 
annuali di tesseramento stabiliti dalla Federazione nazionale. In deroga a tale 
principio, un professionista il cui contratto sia giunto a scadenza prima del 
termine del periodo di tesseramento può essere tesserato al di fuori di tale 
periodo.''

Schweinsteiger il 31 Agosto era ancora sotto contratto


----------



## pennyhill (17 Settembre 2016)

Ricordate il buon Kevin-Prince? Rescissione con lo Schalke a inizio dicembre, ma prima della riapertura del calciomercato non ha potuto firmare. 
Rescissione dei contratti dopo l’1 settembre o il 31 gennaio o 1-2 febbraio (quello che è  ), tendenzialmente si contano sulle dita di una mano.


----------

